

Ask HN: Help me get rid of a dilemma I've never had[The Apple dilemma] - Nib

Hey folks,
[A little backstory: I&#x27;m 14 yrs old and have been coding since an year or so. I started learning Obj-C around the beginning of May for creating iOS apps through the book &quot;Programming in Obj. C by Stephen Kochan(great book by the way) but never made it to real app making, and was able to learn only till about the cmd-line Obj. C apps]<p>Whoo, so here I am, I know how to code Obj. C cmd-line apps but anything more than that, just forget it.<p>Then, in June, came WWDC, with its Swift, iOS 8, and Yosemite blow(if I may call it that). So, now, I&#x27;m totally confused what to do...<p>On one side, there&#x27;s the option of using the Apple developer Library to learn[http:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.apple.com&#x2F;library&#x2F;](But, it&#x27;s getting started guide is really outdated and kinda, confusing and useless), then, there&#x27;s the option of using the Swift iBooks(But I&#x27;m not sure if I should learn Swift, a language thats not open source and I don&#x27;t think has a future after reading a number of blog posts against it) or there&#x27;s also the option to continue learning Obj. C(I&#x27;m not sure why I should not learn Swift but learn Obj. C[P.S. I know C inside out]). There really aren&#x27;t any other books that I think are cool for ios8 + Yosemite development learning, but a considerable option is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;designcode.io but again, that has a problem. I barely have any idea about ios design and stuff, and the book aims to serve Designers(acc. my understanding).<p>So, substantially, for the last couple of months, I haven&#x27;t learn&#x27;t anything because I&#x27;ve been totally, and when I say totally I mean totally confused. Hence I&#x27;m stuck doing nothing, which is not something I want. I&#x27;ve gon back to coding HackerRank problem solutions in C, which is something which I&#x27;m fed up of now...<p>Help me, ppl. I&#x27;m looking forward to it.
======
MalcolmDiggs
Change is a constant in this industry. Over the years you'll get used to
retiring skills from your toolbox when they're no longer useful to you. Adding
new skills is just as important.

I know that OS updates and SDK changes can often feel like a blow, but it's
just a natural progression of the industry. We're all in the same boat with
you. Keep on pivoting, keep on learning, and keep on adapting to the new
environments you find yourself in. It's, for better or worse, part of the job.

You're in a great position to soak up new information, try to be a sponge; but
don't let yourself get emotionally attached to the language-of-the-week or
framework-of-the-day. They're all just tools.

~~~
Nib
That's right, but what do I learn now ?

Swift ? OR Obj. C ?

~~~
graetzer
Learn objective-c first and swift afterwards, when you feel like it. You will
need to know most concepts from Objective-C anyway

------
trmchale
Just keep learning. Find whatever you are interested in and keep that
curiosity that drives you alive.

A lot of people lose that sense of wonder they had when they were young. Don't
pay attention to those external validation and "achievements". Something on
the inside has driven you at your young age to overcome some complex technical
challenges. Try and get in touch with whatever that is and keep it fun. It'll
be that thing that will help you overcome the challenges in life that we all
eventually face.

